# Martial Arts Thread



## Stress Sigh (Apr 30, 2015)

I didn't see one yet so I decided to post one.

Post anything related to martial arts here like what you practice, what you like watching in movies, training tips, questions for other martial artists, or just goof off and enjoy.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll get started I practice capoeira. It's a lot of fun and gets you in shape really quick plus it's very amusing being able to flip and spin from point A to point B if you get bored around the house. It's also a very cultural martial art that still has a lot of traditions from the old days when the art was developed in Brazil by African slaves to train to fight and escape while appearing to just be dancing. Many of the traditions are found in the songs we sing during the roda (People standing in a circle clapping their hand, singing, and playing instruments while two people kick each other).

It's nice to see it appearing a little bit more in movies and media like for any Pokemon fans believe it or not Hitmontop is based on a capoeirista not a break dancer (I know fooled me too) or in this video from The Protector shows a really cool capo fight scene or if anyone recalls the Bob's Burgers episode Sexy Dance Fighting it shows a very small satirical look at capoeira.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 30, 2015)

I've wanted to learn a martial art or boxing for awhile. I'm unemployed so I don't have the money to do it right now, but there are a lot of taekwondo schools where I live, so I'd probably study that if I had the money.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Apr 30, 2015)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> I've wanted to learn a martial art or boxing for awhile. I'm unemployed so I don't have the money to do it right now, but there are a lot of taekwondo schools where I live, so I'd probably study that if I had the money.



Or if you want in the meantime there's plenty of free videos. These are how I got started before I found a group near me. There's plenty for all kinds of martial arts.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 18, 2015)

Very interesting that americans are using this part of our culture.
Sadly very few people know capoeira or just makes fun of it in my social circles.
But capoeira is used to help poor children,as a sport and a way of life,to avoid using drugs,going into a gang,crime life,etc.

Personally i am a beginner with judo,i can only do kosoto gari for now.
i am enjoying it a lot.
I want to do other more rare types,like systema and defendo.


----------



## Stress Sigh (May 20, 2015)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Very interesting that americans are using this part of our culture.
> Sadly very few people know capoeira or just makes fun of it in my social circles.
> But capoeira is used to help poor children,as a sport and a way of life,to avoid using drugs,going into a gang,crime life,etc.
> 
> ...



Most people here still haven't heard of it but it's getting more popular. I just love how free it is and it's fun to just throw yourself around and flip upside down so nonchalantly. How long have you been practicing? I'm just a beginner with a couple months of practice.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 20, 2015)

Stress Sigh said:


> Most people here still haven't heard of it but it's getting more popular. I just love how free it is and it's fun to just throw yourself around and flip upside down so nonchalantly. How long have you been practicing? I'm just a beginner with a couple months of practice.


Ive had around 6 classes of judo right now.
But the teacher said its now going to get more intense.
Im loving it,one of the best things ive ever done.


----------



## Abethedemon (May 21, 2015)

I took a bunch of courses in Pa Kua when I was young. I got up to orange belt.


----------



## Trombonista (May 21, 2015)

I want to take up a martial art. I know there's a Krav Maga place not too far from me, as well as other martial arts places.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (May 23, 2015)

trombonista said:


> I want to take up a martial art. I know there's a Krav Maga place not too far from me, as well as other martial arts places.



Same here but I wanna take BJJ classes, I think UFC fighter Gabriel Gonzaga still has a gym (in Ludlow, MA) a couple towns away from where I live.  Not that being semi famous is important.

Aside from the beauty of the art and just seeming like fun, I think it'd be reassuring to know that being on my back getting pounded on (strong possibility if I ever got into a fight) is a good spot to apply techniques from.


----------



## Stress Sigh (May 23, 2015)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> Same here but I wanna take BJJ classes, I think UFC fighter Gabriel Gonzaga still has a gym (in Ludlow, MA) a couple towns away from where I live.  Not that being semi famous is important.
> 
> Aside from the beauty of the art and just seeming like fun, I think it'd be reassuring to know that being on my back getting pounded on (strong possibility if I ever got into a fight) is a good spot to apply techniques from.



I'm thinking about taking bjj over the summer I got nothing if I'm pinned.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone else on suicide watch after news of Jose Aldo getting injured in training camp?  I've been looking forward to Aldo-McGregor all year.  


Edit:
@AN/ALR-56 
I know you must have an opinion on this.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> Anyone else on suicide watch after news of Jose Aldo getting injured in training camp?  I've been looking forward to Aldo-McGregor all year.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Man i dont know this dude!
Lol.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm currently doing taekwondo classes for three years. Thinking of retiring in a few months due to money reasons sadly.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Jun 28, 2015)

LordDarkrai said:


> I'm currently doing taekwondo classes for three years. Thinking of retiring in a few months due to money reasons sadly.



I took the past couple of months off for the summer though I'm still practicing and trying to teach myself off youtube vids. I'm getting pretty good at going from standing into a headstand pretty seamlessly that's one of the things I've been working on along with Au Batido. If anything I've got some good work out for my arms and core.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 15, 2015)

I've studied TKD (ITF) and Aikido (Aikikai).

I'm thinking of studying Aikido more.  It's much more difficult to learn than TKD.  I've also thought of taking up boxing or Judo or another martial art.


----------



## Olhelm (Aug 15, 2015)

Kapu Kuialua master race here.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 28, 2016)

I have taken Northern Style Kung Fu for over 5 years and have gotten a Blue belt as a result. I have learned techniques from Leopard, Dragon, Snake, Drunken, a little bit of Mantis, Tiger, Eagle, Monkey and Chicken (Crane) styles. I still go there when I have the chance. It helped me with flexibility and strength, and helped me with self-control as well. There's a deeper meaning to Chinese Martial Arts, and I find that fascinating.
I'm also taking Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Taekwondo. BJJ is very straightforward and easy to get into, and it teaches you some great and reliable grappling techniques. Needless to say, I transitioned well to Taekwondo thanks to my Kung Fu training. We also have some Boxing drills in my Taekwondo class.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jul 29, 2016)

I like reading and learning _about _martial arts, particularly MMA techniques, but personally I do not have any practical knack for them, I tend to panic in any situation that remotely resembles hand to hand combat.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 29, 2016)

Captain_Asshole said:


> I like reading and learning _about _martial arts, particularly MMA techniques, but personally I do not have any practical knack for them, I tend to panic in any situation that remotely resembles hand to hand combat.


My advice: Calm yourself and do not think too much. Spar whenever you can while you take your martial arts courses so you get the feel of it. Helped me IRL and I haven't lost a fight as a result.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jul 29, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> My advice: Calm yourself and do not think too much. Spar whenever you can while you take your martial arts courses so you get the feel of it. Helped me IRL and I haven't lost a fight as a result.



Though I do not practice any course and just read about them like I said, I thank you for your advice and will remember it.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm currently taking Taekwondo mixed with some Hapkido.
The teachers are actually very good in the school where I'm taking it, and that makes all of the difference.


----------



## Sc4rface (Aug 17, 2016)

I've done MMA for over 5 years now. Still pretty much suck at it but who cares, it's the only sport I've ever really liked. On top of MMA classes I can do boxing and kickboxing and grappling and BJJ or go lift weights whenever I feel like it and it all serves the same end goal, so it never gets boring. And you just meet the coolest people in these sports. I've trained in 3 different gyms in 3 different towns and everywhere the people have been really nice and welcoming. Then they've kicked me in the head and choked me but right after that they were really nice and friendly again.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 21, 2016)

I just lost paying the pizza bill on McGreggor vs Diaz II. Does that count as participating in Martial Arts?

Should've known never to bet against a fucking Irishman in a fistfight. 

But goddamn that was a good show. The whole card was tbh other than one or two of the prelims. That said, I like MMA for the same reason I like the NFL tbh . It's on so infrequently that I can get away with being a "hardcore casual" as far as effort going into watching it.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 21, 2016)

Strelok said:


> I just lost paying the pizza bill on McGreggor vs Diaz II. Does that count as participating in Martial Arts?
> 
> Should've known never to bet against a fucking Irishman in a fistfight.
> 
> But goddamn that was a good show. The whole card was tbh other than one or two of the prelims. That said, I like MMA for the same reason I like the NFL tbh . It's on so infrequently that I can get away with being a "hardcore casual" as far as effort going into watching it.


Kek, I put £30 on him to win by decision at 5/1 odds


----------



## Sc4rface (Aug 21, 2016)

Went fishing for odds and lost every fight in my triple. The card was still pretty stellar up and down. But my God, I hate Conor McGregor. The fight was awesome but that doesn't change fact that paddy fucker grinds my gears more than anyone, particularly in comparison to how Rumble conducted himself in and after his fight.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sc4rface said:


> I hate Conor McGregor


Thems fighting words


----------



## Caesare (Sep 26, 2016)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> I've wanted to learn a martial art or boxing for awhile. I'm unemployed so I don't have the money to do it right now, but there are a lot of taekwondo schools where I live, so I'd probably study that if I had the money.



You just want to join so you can do this:


----------



## AprilRains (May 17, 2019)

Best martial arts blog ever: https://sijolarrysanders.wordpress.com/

I love this graphic:






Left to right, top row:

Taekwondo versus foot sniffer
Unwisely high knee to head
FUCK your knee

Left to right, bottom row:

Tag! You're it!
STEVEHOLT!
Boxing with yourself
Dumbest blowjob ever


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 17, 2019)

When I enlisted, the Army had just begun to develop & institute "Army Combatives" across the board, as instructors started to filter out of the combat arms schools and into support branches.  That system is mainly a rebranded BJJ, with some judo & TKD strikes for added spice.

This time-period was also during the run-up to the '03 Iraq invasion, and there was a lot of training cross-pollination between coalition troops waiting to go over the berm from Kuwait.

That was when we also had a good amount of downtime between training ranges, and queued with a detachment of Ukrainian troops; who had with them the guy who helped develop the Ukrainian hand-to-hand doctine, which is essentially Systema & Krav Maga.

Our own unit training NCOIC also happened to be one of the guys fresh from the infantry's Combatives instructor course, so guess what we did, instead of gas-mask training?

They routinely kicked our asses, until we started implementing elements of their repertoire.

That was enough for me to keep up with it, until I picked up my DD214.  Since then, victims to practice moves on have become rather scarce.

Although I do still have a scarecrow/jousting-tree in back that I use for buttstroke & bayonet training.


----------



## Hungerdunger (May 17, 2019)

Abethedemon said:


> I'm currently taking Taekwondo mixed with some Hapkido.
> The teachers are actually very good in the school where I'm taking it, and that makes all of the difference.



That is a good combination, I used to do Hapkido.


----------



## Affluent Reptilian (Aug 21, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread rather than making a new one.  Just getting back into BJJ after ten years of no exercise beyond weightlifting.  I came extremely close to vomiting in my first class back from drilling basic upa mount escapes.  The two classes since have not been nearly as nausea-inducing.  If there's a day where we drill double legs before I've got my conditioning back, I _will _spew unless my partner is waif-thin.

I'm finding a lot of the positioning and defensive stuff has stayed with me.  The finer points of more elaborate moves like sweeps and submissions less so (eg went for a hip bump sweep from guard a couple of days ago but didn't block the guy's knee so he instantly just pressed up and flattened me again).  I also did something today I was happy with when after watching a bit of Ryan Hall I started toying around with his Granby roll-type escapes when someone is about to pass guard and had it work on a guy who was probably 20kg bigger than me.  He thought he'd managed to get to side control then when he saw me rolling clearly excitedly thought he was about to be able to take my back but nope, I rolled and got full guard.  I hope I can keep this up at least twice a week with the pressures of a busy job.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 22, 2020)

I want to learn Kung Fu becasue 1. fuck yeah and 2. Ten-year old me would have thought that was radical. Though I think that there would be plenty of benefits to learning martial arts on top of what I already do (running, lifting). My flexibility is pretty ass, and I've always been of the understanding that flexibility is something you really need to train at in any martial arts dicipline lest you pull a muscle trying to roundhouse kick. So I think that would be a very fun way to improve my flexibility and therefore my overall health. 
I'm *assuming* that the way to start out is learning basic stances. The horse stance is the one I've been doing the most, and I think it's a really good alternative to doing squats if you're a person with knee issues. I haven't taken the time to really practice all the stances so that definitely makes it hard to become a master of shaolin tiger style kung fu if you like, never do it.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 26, 2020)

I was gonna go to the Shoushu place down the road but then COVID happened.


Spoiler: PLing about martial arts



I've dabbled in many styles. Learned a bit of Sambo from a library book. Met Ernie Reyes Sr. (and Tony Thompson, to a MUCH lesser extent) and was trained in judo by an actual fuckmothering Pan-American gold medalist.

I do not consider myself better than anyone else until proven otherwise. I made that mistake exactly once vs someone that claimed to be trained in Jeet Kune Do. Their student was easy. The sifu wasn't. tbf they challenged me after they asked me if I trained.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 26, 2020)

they reopened a Kyudo school close by and it looks good, does anybody know how different it is from western Archery?


----------



## Based and Cringepilled (Feb 8, 2021)

Ive been doing kickboxing for many years and Muay Thai for a few months. 
I like KB better, it's more dynamic and feels a bit like gymnastics, but MT is much better for self defense and to get your testosterone pumping through your body.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Feb 9, 2021)

Based and Cringepilled said:


> Ive been doing kickboxing for many years and Muay Thai for a few months.
> I like KB better, it's more dynamic and feels a bit like gymnastics, but MT is much better for self defense and to get your testosterone pumping through your body.


I love Muay Thai. Way more functional and effective. But do what you enjoy more


----------



## Canaan (Feb 23, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> they reopened a Kyudo school close by and it looks good, does anybody know how different it is from western Archery?


ive seen some kyudo stuff and its a lot more ritualistic in comparison and does stuff like building up breathing and specific poses like sitting on the ground with one knee, it emphasizes a lot more on form and character building rather than normal archery. not my thing personally


----------



## Stoneheart (Feb 23, 2021)

Canaan said:


> ive seen some kyudo stuff and its a lot more ritualistic in comparison and does stuff like building up breathing and specific poses like sitting on the ground with one knee, it emphasizes a lot more on form and character building rather than normal archery. not my thing personally


I tested their srivde once, before they had to close down again... i like the ritualistic stuff.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 23, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> I tested their srivde once, before they had to close down again... i like the ritualistic stuff.


ive always been anti-qi and hated stuff like kata because my backround is boxing but lately ive been warming up to the stuff that just looks cool and builds character. ive seen this dude do tai chi and karate moves and then employ it into wrestling and it blew my mind


----------



## Stoneheart (Feb 23, 2021)

Canaan said:


> ive always been anti-qi and hated stuff like kata because my backround is boxing but lately ive been warming up to the stuff that just looks cool and builds character. ive seen this dude do tai chi and karate moves and then employ it into wrestling and it blew my mind


I started with stuff like that before. the clearness of mind is amazing and i hope to train away the red fog in this way.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 23, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> I started with stuff like that before. the clearness of mind is amazing and i hope to train away the red fog in this way.


best of luck my brotha


----------

